# Attention Stewards and Junior Wardens: World Running Out Of Scotch!



## My Freemasonry (Mar 14, 2016)

​Take note, oh lovers of single malt scotch, and organizers of Festive Boards the world over. To Hell with "climate change" - this is a REAL crisis. Reports are coming in from all over that the world is rapidly running out of the special stuff, and the crisis could last a decade or longer. 

The problem is encapsulated in a short piece in, of all places, _Popular Mechanics:_
_CNNMoney reports that the global supply of old single malt Scotch whisky is drying up, thanks to increased demand around the world.  
The shortage is partly thanks to countries like China, where people are clamoring for the stuff. Asia now takes up a fifth of scotch exports, and that's with sales in the U.S. tripling over the years to boot. The effect is similar with Tennessee whiskey and bourbon, where sales are outpacing production and a shortage has been feared.  
A rocky history in the industry is also to blame for today's scarcity. Decades ago, the whiskey world was on the downswing, which meant that distillers weren't making as much. Now that demand is high, there's not enough of the aged liquor to go around. Distillers are working at a feverish pace to get more scotch to the people, but since it must be aged for a minimum of three years, it's a game of hurry up and wait. The shortage may last for 10 to 15 years. 
So if you simply must have an aged bottle, get ready to pay up—and maybe choose booze instead of stocks. Bloomberg reports that the Platinum Whisky Investment Fund, the first investment fund dedicated to the stuff, has seen an annual return of up to 17 percent._​
In case you snort at the notion of something as harebrained-sounding as a whisky investment fund, take note of this sobering fact. The planet's most expensive bottle of Scotch was sold in Hong Kong two years ago - a large, custom made, crystal decanter filled with Macallan "M" whisky, one of only four in the world, went for a whopping $628,205 at a Sotheby's auction.

Continue reading...


----------



## Bloke (Mar 14, 2016)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Classical (Mar 14, 2016)

Bourbon. Enough said.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 14, 2016)

Classical said:


> Bourbon. Enough said.


Too dang sweet. Save the corn for the movies.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 14, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Too dang sweet. Save the corn for the movies.



Different Brother , different preference.  To me barley not made into ale is wasted.  To the next Brother barley's higher and more noble calling is to end up distilled.  It takes a village to prefer every type.

Somewhere along the way I learned a song "Rye whiskey, rye whiskey, I sing with a sigh.  Rye whiskey, rye whiskey, I'll drink 'till I die".  My mild preference puts me in a minority compared to the plentiful Scotch, Bourbon, Irish and Canadian folks.

For decades there was a downward trend in the sales of all distilled liquors in the US.  I suspect that they became common during Prohibition because they were easier to smuggle and faster to drink than beer.  Then it took generations for a preference for lower alcohol to reemerge.  So now we have rum coolers and flavored liquors.  Interesting that the US trend would now be reversed elsewhere in the world because of increased trade and wealth.


----------



## tldubb (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in the South this year can't wait till I'm done..my Past Masters' are driving me crazy with their libations request..lol (top shelf only)


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 21, 2016)

tldubb said:


> I'm in the South this year can't wait till I'm done..my Past Masters' are driving me crazy with their libations request..lol (top shelf only)


 Tell them that you are not allowed to contribute to the deliquiency of minors, you only supply wanter and ice tea and coffee, so they can stay awake during meetings, and they can bring their own.  Or buy the plastic gallon jug of Gin and put it on a top shelf in ur lodges kitchen....lol


----------



## Bloke (Mar 24, 2016)

I sent this on to bro and got the below reply..



> To Hell with "climate change" - this is a REAL crisis.
> 
> I've never heard such true words before brother
> 
> ...


----------

